# Hi,everyone.



## djilou (Aug 11, 2011)

I am a teacher of English for beginners in Algeria.I have been teaching here for 19 years.I have also a TKT Certificate from Cambridge University. Do I have the opportunity to teach in Dubai or any other country in the middle east? So I need any tips to help me.


----------



## djilou (Aug 11, 2011)

129 viewers . At least an advice.


----------



## djilou (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,
Please, I am still waiting your help.


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would have thought the Arabic speaking world would be your oyster (ready to open for you so to speak, making an assumption). You would need to have some personal reason or interest to want to go to a particular place. If you are Muslim, Saudi would be obvious - we were there 9 years, but not for that reason. If you are into history, Egypt - went there a couple of times. Lots of history in Jordan also, relatively stable.
You need to advise what your interests are.
jp


----------



## djilou (Aug 11, 2011)

jrp928 said:


> I would have thought the Arabic speaking world would be your oyster (ready to open for you so to speak, making an assumption). You would need to have some personal reason or interest to want to go to a particular place. If you are Muslim, Saudi would be obvious - we were there 9 years, but not for that reason. If you are into history, Egypt - went there a couple of times. Lots of history in Jordan also, relatively stable.
> You need to advise what your interests are.
> jp



Thanks a lot for your reply. My question is what should I do to work in any country in the middle east?


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Your question is not clear, and no need to SHOUT, thank you, if you are asking for help. 
Do you mean where should you look for work, or what qualifications are needed , or what? I would search for recruitment firms that operate in or for the countries you are interested in, assemble all you qualifications, and send something to the company, telling them what you are interested in doing, and where. Or just look for jobs on the web that suit your skills in the country of interest. You still have not advised what you are interested in - nothing?
jp


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The problem that you will have is that there are already so may established english teachers in the area that finding a placement will not be easy. Courses are offered by all sorts of institutions with NATIVE english speakers including courses run by the British Consulate.


----------



## djilou (Aug 11, 2011)

jrp928 said:


> Your question is not clear, and no need to SHOUT, thank you, if you are asking for help.
> Do you mean where should you look for work, or what qualifications are needed , or what? I would search for recruitment firms that operate in or for the countries you are interested in, assemble all you qualifications, and send something to the company, telling them what you are interested in doing, and where. Or just look for jobs on the web that suit your skills in the country of interest. You still have not advised what you are interested in - nothing?
> jp


 Thanks a lot for your reply . All what I need is :
- Where should I look for a work as a TEACHER of English for beginners?
- What qualifications are needed ? 
I have been teaching in Algeria for 19 years and I have a certificate for teaching English from Cambridge University.
- Do they accept me in UAE , Qatar or in Saudi Arabia


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

These questions have already been answered.
1. Google search for recruitment agency that operate in or for the countries (each separate country) you are interested in
2. When you do that search put in the type of job youn are looking for - eg teaachingbeginners english.
3. Send them you qualifications.
4. They only way you will know if you and your qualifications will be accepted is to contact the agencies


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

apply on hays recruitment or check the jobs at gulf news


----------



## Baabaa_inthedunes (Oct 16, 2011)

hello,

If you say I can teach beginners only then you will not be able to find a job. Schools look for teachers to teach British Curriculum and American Curriculum. Teachers who IB and IGCSE experience -- British Curriculum. Institutes look for teachers who can teach general english to all levels, buisness english, and there are more like medical. Institutes also want you to teach TOEFL and ILETS however this can differ from one institute to another. It will be according to what you want.

I think you will be able to do everything as long as materials are given to you. You will prepare and enter the class. Do not tell them I want beginners. Students learn English from an early age at private schools. Maybe you can become first grade teacher. But keep in mind then you will be a classroom teacher so you will have to teach Math and Science as well. But do not let this discourage you. First grade math and science are easy I tried it 

wwwdotseekteachersdotcom is always looking for primary teachers---But they may prefer UK or Americans however checkout the websites below:

wwwdotcareerjetdotcom
wwwdotdubizzledotcom
/snip/

There is also one more matter the timing is a little late. Recruitement for teachers begins in may. In september there are many schools who will look for teachers as well.

The way how I found my job is I looked for a list of schools in google for UAE and QATAR. First three years I worked in UAE and now in QATAR. Send your cover letter and CV to all the schools and hopefully one school will call you for an interview.

What you need is 2 years teaching experience, and BA in English Teaching or English Language and LIterature or similar fields like interpretation or journalism. Many schools ask for TESOL CELTA OR DELTA but I do not have any however I have TOEFL which is old  2006  Your TKT could be considered I really do not know. but you should mention it in your coverletter. JUst say you have 19 yrs experience in elementary and that you prefer grade 1 or 2.


:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: GOODLUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing: GO PUNCH THEM AND GET A JOB


----------

